# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Cockatiel

## Κωνσταντίνος.

Λοιπόν μιας και τα ringneck εξαντλήθηκαν γρύγορα και δεν πρόλαβα , μετά απο λίγη ώρα είπα :
Ας μην με πάρει απο κάτω   :winky:  !
ΑΠοφάσισα λοιπόν να κάνω στροφή σε cocatiel τα θεορούσα και τα θεορώ όμορφα και χαριτομένα πουλιά όπως πυστεύω και για τα ringneck βέβαια .
Επειδί απο οτι βλέπω οι περισσότεροι στο forum έχεται cocatiel παρά ringneck θα ήθελα να με βοηθήσεται με την αγορά ενός μικρού όπως πάντα (γιατί για μεγάλο πλέον δεν το συζητώ) και να μου προτείνεται μερικά άρθρα .
Θα το βάλω επίσεις προσωρινά στο κλουβί που θα έβαζα το ringneck και μιας και τα cocatiel είναι λίγο πιο μικρόσωμα θα έχει περισσότερο χώρο   :winky:   .
Θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφία σε λίγο απο το κλουβί .
Μέχρι τότε περιμένω λίγη βοήθεια απο κάποιον .
Περιμένω τη βοήθεια σας ακόμα και αν αργήσει πολύ   :winky:  , έχω πάθει να κάνω υπομονή   :winky:  .

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Λοιπόν να και το κλουβί οπου θα στεγάσει προσορινά το cocatiel αν το εγκρίνετε για πρσορινή κατοικία   :winky:   .
Το μέγεθος του είναι :
Ύψος : 45 εκ (χωρίς την κίτρινη σκάφη) και 60 εκ (με την σκάφη)
Μήκος : 80 εκ
Πλάτος : 50 εκ

Τι λέτε κάνει για προσορινό ? ΑΝ έχετε να μου προτίνεται και κάποιο μόνιμο πολύ ευχαρίστος να το δω.

Επιπλέον τα κάγκελα απο μπροστά και απο πίσω είναι πλάγια και έτσι θα μπορεί να σκαρφαλόνει .
Θα τοποθετήσω πατήματα ... και οτι θα χρειαστεί το cocatiel .

Aν το εγκρίνεται μόνο 1 πράγμα λείπει , ... , το cocatiel   :winky:  .

----------


## vicky_ath

Κωνσταντινε το κλουβι ειναι πολυ καλο απο αποψη μεγεθους, οχι απλα για προσωρινο αλλα κ για μονιμο!
Το κοκατιλακι θα ειναι πολυ χαρουμενο εκει μεσα!
Ομως γιατι δεν διευκρινιζεις λιγο τι ακριβως θελεις να μαθεις για τα κοκατιλ, για να σε βοηθησουμε καλυτερα!
Εδω στο φορουμ υπαρχουν πολλα θεματα γι'αυτο το ειδος!Μπορεις να διαβαζεις ωρες...μη σου πω μερες!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Ναί έχω αρχίσει για τα καλά το ψάξιμο και όχι μόνο στο forum .
Χέρομαι για το κλουβί , τότε ίσως να μπορέσω να μαζέψω και λίγα λεφτά περισσότερα απο οτι θα μάζεβα για κλουβί και μετά να έχω άνεση , όχι μόνο γα το κοκατίλ αλλά για όλο μου το ζωολογικό κήπο   ::   .
Λοιπόν έχω διαβάσει για την διατροφή , την ενηλικίωση στις 8 ειδομάδες (και δεν μπέρδεψα μήνες ... αυτή τη φορά  ::  )
, για τις διαφορές αρσενικών και θυλικών και αρκετά άλλα .
Τώρα θέλω να μάθω μήπως έχουν τίποτα ιδιαίτερο σαν ανάγκη , αν υπάρχει κάτι που πρέπει να προσέξω περισσότερο ...
Επίσεις ματά απο αυτά θέλω να μάθω και που μπορώ να βρώ ένα μικρό , πάλι περίπου στα 3/4 πριν ενηλικιωθεί άρα φαντάζομαι 6,5 ευδομάδες θα είναι μια καλή ηλικία , ή όχι ?

----------


## vicky_ath

Νομιζω οτι το μονο που θα χρειαστεις ακομα, ειναι αγαπη!!Τα κοκατιλ ειναι πολυ τρυφερα(ειδικα τα θηλυκα!!) κ θελουν να τους δειχνεις την αγαπη σου!Εμενα η δικια μου με μαλωνει οταν σταματαω να τη χαιδευω!!
Ενηλικιωνονται στις 8-10 εβδομαδες, αλλα νωριτερα κ αλλα αργοτερα!Τη Φροσω κ τον Παμπλο μας, τα πηραμε στις 10 εβδομαδες κ ετρωγαν ακομα κρεμουλα παραλληλα με τους σπορους!Ειδικα ο Παμπλο ετρωγε για 10 μερες ακομα!Κ περιττο να σου πω οτι κ τα 2 ειναι απιστευτα κατοικιδια κ μας δειχνουν καθημερινα την αγαπη τους!!
Αν παλι θελεις να το παρεις νωριτερα γινεται, εσυ επιλεγεις!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Τότε θα πάρω 1κοντά στις 8 ευδομάδες .
Ίσως 7,5 ή 8,5 ανάλογα με το τι επίπεδο θα είναι το μικρό .
Εννοώ το αν θα έχει μαγαλώσει και θα τρώει λίγο ακόμα κρέμα ...
Πάντως πρέπει πρώτα να βρω εκτροφέα ή κάποιον που να ασχλείτε με αυτά και να θέλει να πουλήσει 1 , αλλά καλύτερα να βρείσκεται Αθήνα    ::  .

----------


## copa

Συγνώμη, κάτω από την κατηγορία "είδη ράτσες" δεν μπαίνουν σκεφτικά θέματα με το είδος του παπαγάλου; Με χρήσιμες πληροφορίες για το συγκεκριμένο είδος που μπορούν να πληροφορήσουν κάθε μέλος ή απλά επισκέπτη του forum;
Τα διλήμματα ringneck ή cockatil και οι προσωπικές εμπειρίες του καθενος μας, δεν νομίζω ότι "κολάνε" κάτω από αυτη την ενότητα   

Φιλικά
Κώστας

----------


## vicky_ath

Κωστα τι εννοεις οταν λες "σκεφτικα θεματα"?
Που πιστευειες οτι θα επρεπε να ανοιξει ο Κωνσταντινος το θεμα του για να ειναι πιο σωστο?

----------


## copa

Σίγουρα όχι στο "είδη Ράτσες" δεν δίνει καμία πληροφορία για το είδος και την συγκεκριμένη ράτσα.

έχω καταλάβει κάτι λάθος; αξιόλογα θέματα που έχουν ανοικτεί στο παρελθόν σαν τα ακόλουθα δίνουν πραγματικά χρήσιμες και ουσιαστικές πληροφορίες σε κάποιον που θέλει να μάθει κάτι για την συγκεκριμένη ράτσα

viewtopic.php?f=64&t=937&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a
viewtopic.php?f=64&t=56
φιλικά
Κώστας

----------


## copa

Το συγκεκριμένο θέμα όπως και κάποια άλλα δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με την συγκεκριμένη ενότητα.
φιλικά 
Κώστας

----------


## vicky_ath

Ωραια δεχομαι τον προβληματισμο σου, ομως δεν απαντησες στην ερωτηση μου...σε ποια ενοτητα θα ηταν πιο καλο να ανοιχτει ενα τετοιο θεμα?

----------


## copa

Στην εκπαίδευση...   ::   ::   ::   ::  
εσύ που νομίζεις; εκτός και αν πιστεύεις ότι καλώς είναι σε αυτή την ενότητα.
φιλικά,
Κώστας

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Tότε καλύτερα να μεταφερθεί το θέμα .Που θα ήταν καλύτερα να ανοίγα το θέμα ?

----------


## vicky_ath

> Στην εκπαίδευση...      
> εσύ που νομίζεις; εκτός και αν πιστεύεις ότι καλώς είναι σε αυτή την ενότητα.
> φιλικά,
> Κώστας


Βρε Κωστα εγω σου κανω μια σοβαρη ερωτηση κ εσυ μου απαντας με πλακιτσα?Αν πιστυεις οτι το θεμα ανηκει αλλου πες που...αν εγω πιστυεα οτι ταιριαζει καπου αλλου θα ειχα ενημερωσει τον Κωνσταντινο(parrotsmile2) κ θα το ειχαμε αλλαξει!
Αν εχεις να κανεις εσυ μια αλλη προταση ειναι δεκτη!Αλλα πες το γιατι εχουμε ηδη βγει αρκετα off topic!

----------


## copa

Βίκυ,
την προσωπική μου άποψη εξέφρασα, η οποία είναι διαφορετική από την δική σου  :winky:  . Δεν υποστηρίζω ότι είναι η σωστή. Τώρα αν εσύ πιστεύεις ότι καλώς είναι σε αυτή την ενότητα και δεν ταιριάζει κάπου αλλού, απλά σέβομαι την άποψη σου ως Moderator  :winky:  .
φιλικά
Κώστας   ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Μα εγω δεν ειπα οτι εχω δικιο!Σου ζητησα να κανεις την προταση σου για τη μεταφορα του θεματος κ μπορει οντως να εχεις καλυτερη ιδεα κ οντως να χρειαζοταν να το αλλαξουμε!
Ουτως ή αλλως δεν εγινα Moderator επειδη εχω περισσοτερες γνωσεις απο σενα ή οποιονδηποτε αλλο, αρα δε σημαινει οτι η σκεψη μου ειναι παντα η σωστη!
Στο ειπα κ πριν, καθε προταση δεκτη...αρκει να την ακουσουμε ομως!Γιατι εδω κ τοσα ποστ δεν την εχεις πει!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Όπως είπε η Βίκη έχουμε βγεί off topic άρα καλύτερα μην το συζητήσουμε άλλο .
Αν το θέμα δεν τεριάζει εδώ , ας το μεταφέρουν οι διαχειριστές της Γενικής Συζήτησης .

Και για να αλλάξουμε λίγο θέμα να πω οτι δεν έχω αποφασίσει να πάρω cockatiel και όχι ringneck .
Εννοώ οτι το σκεύτομαι και νομίζω οτι το θέμα με τα ringneck με βοήθησε είδι με την άποψη για τα ringneck , θέλω να μάθω λίγα παραπάνω για τα cockatiels αν και δεν ξέρω ακόμα τι θα επιλέξω.
Την περίπτωση του cockatiel την σκεύτηκα αφού εξαντλήθηκαν τα ringneck και δέχομαι προτάσεις για μικρά οπου πολούντε ... και για τα 2 είδη . 

Αυτές οι συγκρούσεις με το που τεριάζει το θέμα νομίζω οτι είναι άσκοπες και αν οι διαχειριστές νομίζουν οτι ένα θέμα δεν τεριάζει κάπου μπορούν να το μεταφέρουν .Ας μην κάνουμε ολόκληρες συζητήσεις σχετικα με το αν τεριάζει ή αν όχι το θέμα στη Γ. Συζήτηση .

----------


## copa

> Όπως είπε η Βίκη έχουμε βγεί off topic άρα καλύτερα μην το συζητήσουμε άλλο .
> Αν το θέμα δεν τεριάζει εδώ , ας το μεταφέρουν οι διαχειριστές της Γενικής Συζήτησης .
> 
> Και για να αλλάξουμε λίγο θέμα να πω οτι δεν έχω αποφασίσει να πάρω cockatiel και όχι ringneck .
> Εννοώ οτι το σκεύτομαι και νομίζω οτι το θέμα με τα ringneck με βοήθησε είδι με την άποψη για τα ringneck , θέλω να μάθω λίγα παραπάνω για τα cockatiels αν και δεν ξέρω ακόμα τι θα επιλέξω.
> Την περίπτωση του cockatiel την σκεύτηκα αφού εξαντλήθηκαν τα ringneck και δέχομαι προτάσεις για μικρά οπου πολούντε ... και για τα 2 είδη . 
> 
> Αυτές οι συγκρούσεις με το που τεριάζει το θέμα νομίζω οτι είναι άσκοπες και αν οι διαχειριστές νομίζουν οτι ένα θέμα δεν τεριάζει κάπου μπορούν να το μεταφέρουν .Ας μην κάνουμε ολόκληρες συζητήσεις σχετικα με το αν τεριάζει ή αν όχι το θέμα στη Γ. Συζήτηση .


Αλήθεια ποιο είναι το θέμα; Αυτό λέω και εγώ, κάτω από το θέμα Cockatil κάτω από την ενότητα "είδη και ράτσες" δεν υπάρχει ΚΑΜΙΑ πληροφορία για το είδος.
Σκέψου κάποιο άλλο μέλος ή επισκέπτης να μπει σε αυτό το θέμα για να δει πληροφορίες και να μάθει για το αγαπημένο του παπαγάλο.
Ας με συγχωρήσουν οι άλλοι διαχειριστές για την επιμονή μου αλλά θεωρώ ότι έπρεπε με αφορμή αυτό το post να είναι ξεκάθαρα κάποια πράγματα.
Δεν περίμενα διαχειριστής να με ρωτάει που θα πρέπει να μπει το συγκεκριμένο θέμα και να ισχυρίζεται ότι δεν βρίσκει που αλλού θα πρέπει να μπει. 
Κωνσταντίνε τουλάχιστον εσύ το κατάλαβες  :winky:  
φιλικά
Κώστας

μην πει κανείς ότι είμαι off topic!!!!   ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Καλά Καλά δεν είναι ανάγκη να το κάνουμε τόσο μεγάλο θέμα , απλά αν είναι να μεταφερθεί ας μεταφερθεί   ::   .

----------


## Niva2gr

Θα παρακαλούσα το ζήτημα με το πού πρέπει να είναι το θέμα να σταματήσει εδώ. Η ενότητα "Ράτσες" αρχικά δημιουργήθηκε για την γενική περιγραφή διαφόρων ρατσών. Όμως επειδή πάρα πολλοί μπερδεύονταν τελικά αποφάσισα να παραμείνει αυτή η ενότητα ως ενότητα για θέματα που έχουν γενικές πληροφορίες και απορίες για διάφορα είδη. Θα ήθελα όμως παρατηρήσεις όσον αφορά τη δομή του φόρουμ να μου γίνονται προσωπικά σε πμ, γιατί εγώ είμαι υπεύθυνη γι' αυτό, και γιατί δεν υπάρχει λογος να χαλάει κάποιο άλλο θέμα γι' αυτόν τον λόγο. Επίσης μπορείς να ανοίξεις ένα ανάλογο θέμα στην κατάλληλη ενότητα με προτάσεις που πιστεύεις οτι θα κάνουν το φόρουμ καλύτερο.

Απο εδώ και κάτω λοιπόν, όποιο ποστ δεν έχει σχέση με το αρχικό θέμα, θα διαγράφεται χωρίς καμία άλλη προειδοποίηση.

Όσον αφορά το θέμα σου Κωνσταντίνε, είναι πράγματι πολύ ωραίο το κλουβί, αλλά δεν θα σε βολέψει αν αργότερα ενδιαφερθείς για την αναπαραγωγή. Απο άποψη μεγέθους πάντως είναι μιά χαρά!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Nαί , αλλά αν τελικά πάρω cockatiel τα λεφτά που θα έδινα για το ringneck (210 ευρώ) oπου θα ήταν ξεχωριστά απο το κλουβί που θα κόστιζε λίγο λιγότερο απο 2 cockatiels θα μπορώ να τα διαθέσω για κλουβί και τα λεφτά οπου θα έδινα για κλουβί να τα διαθέσω για cockatiel   :winky:  !
Είναι λίγο μπερδεμένο το θέμα αλλά το σκεύτηκα πολύ και δουλεύει αν το καλοσκευτής   :winky:  .
Άρα μου μένει να βρώ το 1ο μου cockatiel  "fullyhappy" .
Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει με τα υποείδη των cockatiel ?

----------


## vicky_ath

Δεν υπαρχουν υποειδη στα κοκατιλ! Εκτος αν αναφερεσαι στους διαφορετικους χρωματισμους!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Ναί , στους χρωματισμούς αναφέρομαι επειδί μπερδεύομαι με κάποια άλλα πουλιά . Μπορεί κάποιος να με διαφωτίσει ?

----------


## vicky_ath

Κανε μια αναζητηση στο google με τον ορο cockatiel mutations μπες κ στο www.cockatielmutations.com κ θα καλυφθεις πληρως!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Ναί , έψαξα στις εικόνες όμως επειδί για κάποιο λόγο κολούσε το απλό google και με έβγαζε κατευθείαν στις εικόνες .
Το link δεν μου το ανοίγει ! Γιατί ? Μήπως δεν υποστιρίζει τον Firefox ή τα Linux ? Να μπώ απο τα Windows Xp ?

----------


## vicky_ath

Ισως το εγραψα εγω λαθος απλα τωρα γραφω απο το κινητο γιατι ειμαι εκτος σπιτιου!θα το δω οταν επιστρεψω κ θα σου πω!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Μου αρέσουν οι περισσότεροι χρωματισμοί και ιδιαίτερα τα : αρχέγονο,whiteface και spangle αλλά όλα ωραία είναι .

----------


## vicky_ath

Ενταξει το ειχα γραψει εντελως λαθος το λινκ!Εδω ειναι το σωστο--> http://www.cockatiel.org/mutations/index.html

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Ναί , το είχα δει στην αναζήτηση του google   :winky:   !

----------


## vas

Κωσταντίνε,εγώ θα σου πρότεινα αλμπινο ή whiteface,είναι τα αγαπημένα μου απο τα κοκατίλ  ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Ευχαριστώ πωτα απο όλα τη Βίκη για την ιδέα που μου έδοσε να δω στην χρυσή ευκαιρία για ιδιότες . Βρείκα 4 αλλά οι 2 μόνο έλεγαν στην αγγελά για μωρά . πήρε λοιπό τηλέφωνο και τους 2 και ο ένας δεν απαντούσε . 
Ο ένας που απάντησε έγραφε στην αγγελία οτι έχει αππο όλους τους χρωματισμούς αν και δε νομίζω να ισχύει κάτι τέτιο .
Θα κλείσουμε ραντεβού για την Κυριακή και μέχρι τότε θα πάω να προμυθευώ 1 μείγμα σπόρων της Vadigran, κρέμα , pellets και κάτι άλλα . Θα ετιμάσω απο την Κυριακή το πρωί το κλουβί και μάλλον την Κυριακή θα το πάρω κιόλας .
Τώρα , θα δω τι έχει και θα διαλέξω 1 .
Ελπίζω όταν λέει μωρά να μην εννοεί 1-2 ευδομάδων και ελπίζω επίσεις να τα ταΐζει είδι στο χέρι αν είναι 6-7 .
Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι να ξέρει να τρώει και λίγο μόνο του γιατί μέχρι να μάθω τα ζεμπράκια που ταΐζω στο χέρι να αρχίσουν να τρώνε σπόρους άργησα πολύ , αλλά η αρχή ευτιχώς έγινε   ::   :winky:  .

----------


## vas

Ένας παπαγάλος 1-2 εβδομάδων είναι πολύ μικρός για να τρώει μόνος του!

----------


## vicky_ath

Αν ειναι 1-2 εβδομαδων, εγω δε σου προτεινω με τιποτα να το παρεις παντως!Ειναι παααααααααρα πολυ μικρο!Μπορεις να διαλεξεις ποιο μωρο θελεις κ να του αφησεις μια προκαταβολη για να στο κρατησει κ να το παρεις οταν γινει τουλαχιστον 3 εβδομαδων, μη σου πω κ παραπανω!
Φυσικα στην ηλικια αυτη δε θα τρωει τιποτα μονο του...μετα τον 1 μηνα αρχιζουν να ραμφιζουν, αλλα φυσικα δε μπορουν να σπασουν ουτε τους σπορους απο το κεχρι με το ραμφος τους!Μετα τις 6 εβδομαδες θα αρχισει να ψιλοτρωει μονο του, αλλα κ παλι μη φανταστεις τρελες ποσοτητες, πιο πολυ παιζει με τα σπορακια!Αλλα μπορεις να του βαζεις μαλακες τροφες για να τις δοκιμαζει!
Φυσικα αν ειναι κ πολυ μικρο δεν μπορει να ζησει στο κλουβι ακομα...αν θυμαμαι καλα απο το δικο μου, μετα τις 5 εβδομαδες το εβαλα στο κλουβι!Μεχρι τοτε θα πρεπει να το εχεις σε μια φωλιτσα ή κουτακι!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

> Ένας παπαγάλος 1-2 εβδομάδων είναι πολύ μικρός για να τρώει μόνος του!


Νομίζω οτι μπερδεύτικες λίγο και μπέρδεψες και τη Βίκη   ::  .
Δεν είπα οτι θέλω να ειναι τόσο μικρό και να τρώει , ούτε οτι το θέλω τόσο μικρό .
Είπα μόνο οτι ελπίζω όταν λέει μωρά να μην εννοεί τόσο μικρά και οτι θέλω να έχει αρχίσει είδι να τσιμπάει (όχι νατρώει μόνο του αλλά να γευματίζει και λίγο ) για να μάθει πιο εύκολα , γιατί η αρχή είναι πυστεύω το βασικό .
Στα χεμπράκια μέχρι να μάθουν είχαν αργήσει πολύ αλλά μετο που άρχησαν να τσιμπάνε λίγο , αν τους βάλω σπόρους ή αυγοτροφή τσιμπολογάνε όλη την ώρα , αλλά τους σπόρους δεν τους σπάνε πάντα .

Με λίγα λόγια δεν είπα ποτέ οτι το θέλω τόσο μικρό   :winky:  .

----------


## vicky_ath

Βρε δεν ειπαμε οτι εσυ το θελεις τοσο μικρο!Απλα αν πας να τα δεις κ ειναι τοσο μικρα ακομα, εγω σου προτεινα τι να κανεις!
Δε νομιζω κανενας να ηθελε τοσο μικρο πουλακι!!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Ναί , ενοείτε οτι δεν θα πάρω τόσο μικρό .

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Λοιπόν , επαναπροσανατολισμός . Θα πάρω cockatiel αλλά απο άλλο ιδιότη (τον 2ο που δεν απαντούσε στο τηλέφωνο στην αρχή) επειδί μου φάνηκε πιο φιλικός και πιο πρόθιμος να με βοηθήσει σε αυτό που ψάχνω . Μου είπε οτι δίνει μικρά που τα ταΐζει αυτή και οι γονείς τους 50/50 για 50 ευρώ και μικρά οπου τα ταΐζει μόνο αυτή 100 ευρώ . Θα περάσω αύριο το πρωί απο εκεί και θα τα δω . Έχει απο όλους τους χρωματισμούς όπως λέει (προφανός απο τους περισσότερους μιας και είναι αρκετοί)  .
Δηλαδί θα έχω πολλά να κάνω αύριο   ::   :
Περνάω να αφήσω τα ζεμπράκια στο ΚΤΕΛ στις 9 ,
αργότερα πάω να πάρω κρέμα (της Orlux μια και το Kaytte Exact έχει έλειψη) , pellets και μίγμα σπόρων για μεσαίους παπαγάλους της Vadigran (δεν έχω απέτηση να τρώει μόνο του απλά για να κάνει την αρχή) και θα ετιμάσω το κλουβί . 
Αργότερα θα πάω για το cockatiel και αν όλα πάνε καλά θα το έχω το μεσημέρι-απόγευμα στο σπίτι   :winky:  .
Λέω να πάρω απο αυτά που τα ταΐζει αποκλιστηκά εκείνη εκτός και αν επιλέξω χρωματισμό που έχει και το ταΐζει μαζί με τους γονείς . Να κάνω κάτι άλλο ? Έχω ξεχάση τίποτα ?

----------


## vicky_ath

Κωνσταντινε σου ειπε ακριβη ηλικια?
Αν ειναι μικρα πιστευω δεν αξιζει να δωσεις 50 ευρω παραπανω..θα ειναι το ιδιο με αυτα που ταιζονται 50/50!
Οπως κ να εχει θα σε μαθει πολυ γρηγορα!
Με το καλο να το δεχτεις!!  ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Ναί , είπε οτι έχει σε πολλές ηλικίες . Τώρα θα κοιτάξω να αγοράσω 1 που να μου αρέσει και αν το έχει με 50 ευρώ λιγότερα δεν θα με πειράξει κιόλας   :winky:  .

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Επιτέλους η μικρή πριγκίπισσα (θυλικό) είναι στο σπίτι   :winky:  .
Την πείρα πριν απο λίγο αλλά τα νύχια της με γρατζούνησαν λίγο ενώ την κρατούσα και έχει αρχήσει και να δαγκόνει λίγο αλλά κατα τα άλλα είναι πολύ ήρεμη , δεν τρομάζει καθόλου όταν πάω δίπλα και είναι πολύ όμορφη . Είναι θυλικό στα σίγουρα αν και είναι λίγο μικρό ακόμα . Θέλει λίγο τάισμα στο χέρι ακόμα αλλά τρώει και μόνο του και δεν χρειάζεται πολύ τάισμα στο χέρι .
Στο σπίτι της κυρίας απο την οποία το αγόσασα υπήρχαν 2 σκυλάκια , καμια δεκαριά μεγάλα χρυσόψαρα , γύρω στα 80 budgie και καμιά 40ρια cockatiels   :eek:   !!
Το καλό είναι οτι η μητέρα μου είδε οτι υπάρχουν και χειρότερα απο   ::   ::  ! Θα δοκιμάσο να της δόσω λίγο φρούτα με το χέρι (μπανάνα και φράουλες ελεύθερα έτσι ?) .
Δεν θέλω να την πιέσω πολύ και την έχω αφήσει λίγο μόνη της μέσα να δει το χώρο .
Θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφία αργότερα   :winky:  .

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Eπίσεις το σπίτι είχε 1 κοκατού και 2 άλλους παπαγάλους μεγάλους αλλά δεν τους παρατείρισα πολύ . 
Τώρα οτι δεν είναι και τόσο ήρεμο είναι συνηθησμένο ακόμα μιας και είναι η αρχή .
Θα δω μέχρι το απόγευματάκι αν θε έχει φάει αλλιώς θα του δόσω κρέμα . Έχω ανοίξει την τηλεόραση μέσα για να παρακολουθεί και να ηρεμίσει και το ψέκασα λίγο με νερό για να ηρεμίσει και να μην ζεστένεται (δεν είναι τελίος μωρό αρα δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα πυστεύω) . Ίσως πάω το απόγευμα για κλουβί και όταν ανεξαρτητοποιηθεί τελίος θα του πάρο 1 φιλαράκι να κάνει παρέα   :winky:  αλλά μέχρι τότε λέω να προσπαθήσω να δεθώ καλύτερα μαζί του και να με συνηθήσει .
Θα ανεβάσω φώτο όταν ξεμουσκέψει .
Πάτνως σήμερα ήταν μεγάλη η μέρα .
Το πρωί το ξυπνητήρι δεν χτύπησε και αργήσαμε να ετοιμαστούμε με την μητέρα αλλά ευτιχός φτάσαμε στο ΚΤΕΛ λίγο πριν ξεκινήσει (Κώστο τα ζεμπράκια να τα βάλεις για μπάνιο πριν τα βγάλεις φώτο μιας και θα έχουν ταλεπορηθεί και δεν πρόλαβαν να στεγνόσουν όταν τα έβαλα στο κλουβί , μην με κάνεις και ρεζίλι οτι δίνω φουντοτά ζεμπράκια   :winky:  ).
Αργότερα πήγα να προμηθευθώ τροφές για το κοκατίλ ... και μετά πήγαμε στο αντίγραφο απο το ατικό ζωολογικό πάρκο οπου βρεισκόταν στο μπαλκόνη της κυρίας Κωνσταντίνας για να πάρουμε την πριγκίπισσα . Έχει κανείς υπόψειν του κάποιο όνομα για την πριγκίπισσα ?
Αλλά καλύτερα να περιμένεται να βάλω φωτογραφία πρώτα .

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Λοιπόν την έβγαλα για λίγο απο το κλουβί για να δω τι θα κάνει . Στην αρχή ήταν επιφυλακτική , αλλά όταν άρχισα να τη χαϊδεύσω στο λεμό ηρέμισε , κατέβασε το λοφίο , χαλάροσε και έκανε μερικούς ήρεμουν και σιγανούς θορύβους . Μου φάνηκε οτι χάρηκε (δεν είχε καμία σχέση με ακάρεα ... . Μετά κατάλαβε γιατί με δάγκονε . Απλά είναι στην φάση οπου τα cockatiel και οι περισσότεροι παπαγάλοι δοκιμάζουν τα πάντα με το ράμφος τους   :winky:  . Μετά της έδοσα την πετσέτα και λίγο κεχρί και άρχησε να τα μασουλάει . Βέβαια δεν με αφήνει να την ταΐσω με τη σύριγγα και τη σπρόχνη με τη γλώσσ της . Όλα πήγεναν μια χαρά οσπου κάνει 1 ξαφνικό μου τραβάει μια με τα ζύχια (περιτό να σας πω οτι μου έχει κάνει τα χέρια γεμάτα με γρατζουνιές) και φεύγει και χτυπά στο παράθυρο . Εφτηχώς δεν είδα να έχει πάθει κάτι αλλά μετά χτηπά φεύγοντας στον τοίχο . Εμφανιακά δεν έχει τίποτα αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις   ::  . Την έβαλα πάλι μέσα στο κλουβί και με φοβάτε ξανά , τη χάιδεψα λίγο αλλά μικρή η ανταπόκριση . Ίσως να έκανα εγώ κάτι που να την τρόμαξε και γιαυτό είναι επιφυλακτική . Θα την παρακολουθήση περισσότερο για να δω αν έχει χτυπήσει ή αν έχει πάθει εσωτερικά .
Ελπίζω να μην έχει εσωτερική αιμοραγία   :sad:  .
Θα την παρακολουθήσω , πώς να δώ αν έχει κάποιο εσωτερικό τραύμα ? Θα της βάλω την πετσέτα μέσα στο κλουβί για να ασχολείτε .

----------


## vagelis76

Βρε Κωνσταντίνε το έχεις το πουλί μόλις 2 ώρες στα χέρια σου ,έχει περάσει τόσο στρες και αναρωτιέσαι ακόμα αν έκανες κάτι λάθος???????
Ναι έκανες μεγάλο λάθος που δε το άφησες να ηρεμήσει και να γνωρίσει το χώρο,εσένα,τους ήχους και γενικά όλα αυτά τα καινούρια ....
Τόσες φορές έχει αναφερθεί εδω μέσα....πρέπει να έχουμε υπομονή και να δίνουμε χρόνο στα πουλιά ωστε να προσαρμόζονται στα νέα δεδομένα ...
Θα σου πρότεινα να το "ενοχλείς "μόνο και όταν πρέπει να φάει με τη σύριγγα...
Καλώς το δέχτηκες ....ξεχάστηκα  ::

----------


## copa

Ρε παλικάρι το ξεπάτωσες το πουλάκι. Άστο λίγο να ηρεμήσει και να συνηθίσει το νέο του χώρο. 
Όταν το έχεις έξω θα πρέπει να του διασφαλίσεις ένα απόλυτα ασφαλές δωμάτιο για να μην πάθει τίποτα το πουλάκι. Όπως είπε και ο Βαγγέλης χρειάζεται αρκετή υπομονή και πρέπει να σεβόμαστε ένα ζωντανό πλάσμα που έχουμε στα χέρια μας και εξαρταται από εμάς.
φιλικά
Κώστας

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Ευχαριστώ , αυτό ξέρω οτι το έκανα λάθος αλλά δεν άντεχα να το βλέπω να κάθεται μόνο του . Το ξαναέβγαλα και καθόταν πιο φρόνιμα και δεν είχα κλειστό το παράθυρο , μόνο τη σίτε οπου δεν θα χτήπαγε πολύ αν έπεφτε επάνω . Όταν το χαϊδεύω σκείβει το κεφάλι και γίνεται αμέσος χαρούμενο . Αντί να το αφήνω να με δαγκόνει , όταν αρχίζει , του δίνω λίγο κεχρί με χαλαρές κινήσεις , ή το αγαπημένο του παιχνίδι , την πετσέτα του οπου την αφείνω μέσα στο κλουβί και παίζει με αυτήν με το ράμφος του . Τη δεύτερη φορά δεν είχαμε ατυχήματα και δεν νομίζω πως χτήπησε πολύ την 1η φορά , απλά στρασαρίστηκε απο οτι κατάλαβα . Του είχα ανοίξει την τηλεόραση αλλά μετά του άνοιξα το ραδιόφωνο και το προτιμούσε   :winky:  . Αποσύνδεσα και λίγο το laptop , το πήγα μέσα και αφού είχα φορτόσει τελίος κάτι βιντεάκια με κοκατίλ που τραγουδάνε του τα έβαλα και τα άκουγε με προσοχή . Το κεχρί το τσιμπάει και πυστεύω πως τρώει και λίγο , το θέμα είναι το νερό και γενικά η τροφή γιατί το κεχρί δεν φτάνει . Δεν με αφήνει να το ταΐσω με τη σύριγγα   ::   και νερό του ρίχνω 1-2 σταγόνες στα ρουθούνια του .Αλλά δεν θα την βγάλει έτσι , ίσως αύριο να είναι καλύτερα και κατα πάσα πιθανότιτα θα είναι . Θα βάλω και φωτογραφίες αλλά μην της βάζω μια μια , θα βγάλο λίγες ακόμα σε λίγο .

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Κωνσταντίνε νομίζω ότι το βασανίζεις άσχετα με το αν έχεις τις καλύτερες προθέσεις.Καταρχάς δεν είναι παιχνίδι,το πουλάκι όποτε θέλεις να το κάνεις ότι θέλεις.Τώρα δεν μπορούσες να το βλέπεις μόνο του είναι υπερβολικό νομίζω.Αν συνεχίσεις να το βγάζεις συνεχώς σου εγγυώμαι ότι θα αγριέψει και ξέχνα το να ξανά θέλει να έρθει στα χέρια σου.Αφού τρώει και μόνο του θα πάει στο νερό όταν θέλει γιατί του έδωσες στα ρουθούνια του;Εδώ το έχεις στρεσάρει και προσπαθεί να διαχειριστεί το στρες του στο νερό θα πάει;Συγνώμη αν ακούγομαι απότομος αλλά έτσι αντιλαμβάνομαι αυτά που μας γράφεις.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Αυτό είναι το θέμα , δεν τρώει , παίζει με το φαγητό και όπως σπάει κανα σποράκι το τρώει κιόλας , στην ουσιά δεν τρώει άρα λογικά δεν πίνει κιόλας   ::   . Γιαυτό του έδοσα νερό στα ρουθούνια . Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι οτι δεν δέχεται και την σύριγγα   :sad:  .

----------


## copa

Άσε το πουλάκι να ηρεμήσει. Άστο στην ησυχία του. Και τα videakia μπορεί να τον ενοχλούν.
Μπορεί να είσαι σίγουρος; όχι. Μέτρα πόσα νέα πράγματα το πουλάκι αντιμετώπισε σήμερα.
Φιλαράκο θα στο πω διαφορετικά. Άστο 2-3 ημέρες να ηρεμήσει, η παρουσία σου απλά διακριτική 
Καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ διακριτική.
το 2 πουλάκι τι το θέλεις. θεωρείς ότι είσαι έτοιμος.
Ξανασκέψου  το για το δευτερο πουλακι

----------


## Antigoni87

Απλώς σήμερα μην κάνεις κάτι άλλο πέρα από τάισμα με τη σύριγγα. Δείχνε την έξω από το κλουβί, και αν πλησιάσει θα θέλει να φάει. Μην το ξαναβγάλεις, σίγουρα το πουλάκι νιώθει καλύτερα με το να μην το βγάζεις παρά να το βγάζεις και να μην ξέρει πού βρίσκεται και τι του κάνουν. Το να δώσεις με το ζόρι νερό μέσα από τα ρουθούνια είναι λάθος, έχουμε αναφέρει τόσες φορές ότι τις πρώτες μέρες τα πουλιά δε συμπεριφέρονται φυσιολογικά και άνετα επειδή είναι επιφυλακτικά. Όπως είπαν παραπάνω, άθελά σου το κάνεις να νιώθει φόβο. Θέλει ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ κάποιες μέρες μέχρι να νιώσει ασφάλεια. Εδώ η κανάρα μου που είναι 1 έτους και δεν είχε επαφή με άνθρωπο άμεση, με πάρα πολλή υπομονή κατάφερα μόλις προχτές να βάλω το χέρι μου στο κλουβί και να την ταϊσω μαρούλι από κοντά. Το έφαγε χωρίς να φοβάται, αλλά αν εκείνη την ώρα προσπαθούσα να την πιάσω και στα χέρια μου, όλοι αυτοί οι μήνες υπομονής θα είχαν πάει στράφι σε μια στιγμή.
Φαντάσου ένα φοβισμένο παιδί, που δε μιλάει και τη γλώσσα σου. Άσε το να καταλάβει ότι δε θες το κακό του και θα σε εμπιστευτεί. Μέχρι στιγμής μόνο φόβο έχει νιώσει

----------


## vagelis76

Ποιός σου είπε οτι τα πουλιά πίνουν νερό από τα ρουθούνια και το κάνεις εσύ??????το νερό στα ρουθούνια το ενοχλεί έντονα και τινάζονται όταν πάει εκεί.
Όταν ένα ζώο είναι στρεσαρισμένο-φοβισμένο-τρομαγμένο, το μόνο σίγουρο είναι οτι ούτε θα φάει ,ούτε θα πιει....
Έχεις τόσο χρόνο μπροστά σου να τα κάνει όλα αυτά με το ράδιο και τα βιντεάκια...ΑΦΗΣΕ το πουλάκι να ηρεμήσει και αρκέσουν μόνο να τρώει όσο πρέπει με τη σύριγγα....οι περισσότεροι που έχουν πάρει μωρά μας έχουν πεί εδώ οτι τις πρώτες 2 μέρες δε τρώνε σχεδόν καθόλου...

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Μα δεν είπα οτι θα το πάρω τώρα . Είπα οτι όταν μεγαλόσει και ηρεμίσει αυτό και αν μπορεί να του πάρω 1 για παρέα , αλλά και πάλι δεν είναι σίγουρο .




> Απλώς σήμερα μην κάνεις κάτι άλλο πέρα από τάισμα με τη σύριγγα. Δείχνε την έξω από το κλουβί, και αν πλησιάσει θα θέλει να φάει.


Μα αυτό είναι το θέμα , τη σύριγγα δεν θέλει ούτε να την βλέπει   ::  ! Το μόνο που του αρέσει είναι να του τρίβω το κεφάλι , να ασχολείτε με την πετσέτα και να παίχει με το κεχρί και δεν τρώει τίποτα , γιαυτό και το έβγαλα έξω άρχικά , μήπως με το χάϊδεμα νίωσει καλύτερα (που πυστεύω ένιωσε λίγο) και θελήσει να φάει   ::  .
Το νερό απο τα ρουθούνια έχω ακούσει οτι το κάνουν μερικές φορές αν το πουλάκι είναι εξουθενομένο ή δεν έχει άλλο τρόπο να πιεί νερό (μιας και η σύριγγα είπαμε άχρηστη) .

Έχω σκεπάσει το μισό κλουβί για να νιώθει άνετα και το βράδυ θα το σκεπάσω ολόκληρο .

----------


## vicky_ath

Κωνσταντινε γιατι δεν ρωτας την κοπελα που το πηρες πως το ταιζε εκεινη?Ισως του εδινε με κουταλακι κ οχι με συριγγα γιατι ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο!
Αν δεις οτι ουτε ετσι τρωει, φτιαξτου την κρεμουλα, βαλτην σε ενα μπολακι χαμηλο, κ τοποθετησε την στον πατο του κλουβιου!Το πιο πιθανο ειναι οτι θα παει να φαει μονο του!

----------


## copa

Κωνσταντίνε,
για να σε προλάβω, μην σου περάσει από το μυαλό να του ψαλιδίσεις και τα φτερά σήμερα ::  , μάλλον θα το στρεσάρει κάτι τέτοιο.
Άστο για αύριο  ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Εκείνη το τάιζε με σύριγγα αλλά έβαζε αυτό το μεταλικό ή οτι είναι στην άκρη . Εννοώ αυτό που κάνει την άκρη πιο μικρή και ταΐζουνε συνήθος πολύ μικρά πουλιά με αυτό . Αλλά δεν ξέρω που να βρώ κάτι τέτιο   ::  .
Επίσεις τα φτερά αν του τα ψαλιδίσω , δεν ξέρω , πάντως θα ήθελα όταν με συνηθήσει να το αφήνω έξω μαζί μου ,δεν θα το κάνω σήμερα   ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Δοκιμασε αυτο που σου ειπα!Ισως τωρα εχει πεινασει αρκετα κ φαει!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Οκ , θα πάω πάλι να δω αντιδράσεις . Αλιώς να δοκιμάσω άυριο να βρώ τέτια σύριγγα ? Θα πάρω τηλ. και την κυρία που μου το έδοσε για να μου πει που να τη βρω . Πάω και θα γράψω σε λίγο πάλι . Ελπίζω οι αντιδράσεις να είναι καλές   ::  .

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Τίποτα , μετο που βλέπει τη σύριγγα γυρνάει το κεφάλι και απομακρύνεται , μόνο απο το χέρι μου τρώει (παίζει περισσότερο με το) κεχρί . Πήγα να τις βάλω το κοκάλινο σκεύος με το νερό δίπλα μπας και πιεί και αυτή ανέβηκε επάνω και έτριψε το κεφάλι της στο δάχτυλο μου  ::  . Μήπως να δοκιμάσω με την μική σύριγγα ? Όχι δηλαδί οτι αυτή είναι μεγάλη αλλά μήπως . Αν δεν αντιδράσει θα το αφήσω για αύριο και απλά θα του δόσω λίγο κεχρί μήπως φάει λίγο ακόμα τουλάχιστον .

----------


## vicky_ath

Κωνσταντινε αλλο πραγμα σου ειπα να δοκιμασεις...να της δωσεις με κουταλακι ή σε ενα χαμηλο πιατακι!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Θα το δοκιμάσο και αυτό αλλά τα πιατάκια δεν τα έχει σε μεγάλυ εκτίμηση , απλά δαγκόνει τις άκρες τους . Θα δοκιμάσω με το κουτάλι .

----------


## Dream Syndicate

ταΐσμα με κουταλάκι.

[youtube:1kvzp35w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBKVt6F3eTo&feature=related[/youtube:1kvzp35w]

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Τίποτα και με το κουτάλι , πιατάκι θα της βάλω , όμως είχαμε μια εξέλιξη  "fullyhappy" . Έβαλα το τσαμπί κεχρί (όχι αυτό που τις δίνω με το χέρι μου) στο σημίο οπου κάθεται συνήθως και το τρώει , άρα μέχρι να ανακαλύψη τα κοκάλινα πιατάκια θα είναι OK απο φαγητό τουλάχιστον , αφου στους 4 σπόρους τρώει τον 1 άρα αν αρχήσει να μασουλάει θα είναι καλά πρως το παρόν . Το νερό όμως ? Τι να κάνω γιαυτό ? Λέω να του βάλω 1 άλο μικρό ποτυράκι (απο αυτά για την αυγοτροφή) με νερό δίπλα στο κεχρί , ίσως το δοκιμάσει .

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Λοιπόν ανακάλυψε το μπολάκι με τα σπόρια και δοκίμασε να φάει 1-2 . Απο οτι είδα με το 1 τα κατάφερε και δεν ήταν και πολύ μικρό σποράκι . Λογικά αύριο θα βρεί και το νερό   :winky:  . 
Κατα τα άλλα αίναι πολύ ήρεμη , τρώει απο το χέρι μου κεχρί (χωρίς να την πιέζω βέβαια) και κάθεται στη γωνία του κλουβιού κοντά μου . Θέλω να ελπίζω πως θα συνεχίσει έτσι .

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Λοιπόν σήμερα είναι λίγο καλύτερα πυστεύω , του κράτησα το μπολάκι με το νερό μπροστά του και ίπιε 2 γουλιές . Το κεχρί το έχι σε μεγάλυ εκτίμηση όπως και την πετσέτα του  "fullyhappy" .
Αλλά με τη σύριγγα τίποτα .

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Ορίστε και το cockatiλάκι , δείτε εδώ!   :winky:

----------


## Φάμπιο

Δεν ξερω απο ποιο θεμα  να ξεκινησω να γραφω....

Αν θες να εχεις για  χρονια το πουλακι σου ακουσε με προσεκτικα!

Καταρχην σε ικετευω μην ξαναβαλεις τιποτα στα ρουθουνια του πουλιου!Αν πιστευεις οτι ειναι τοσο εξουθενωμενο απο την ελλειψη νερου τρεξε σε καποιον ειδικο γιατρο να το βοηθησει!Και για να σου δωσω παραδειγμα φαντασου να εχεις παθει κατι και να προσπαθησω εγω ας πουμε να σε κανω καλα!Δεν νομιζω να καθοσουνα....

Ακομα δεν εχω καταλαβει σε τι φαση ηλικιακα και διατροφικα ειναι το πουλι..
Τρωει τελειως μονο του;;;;
Θελει μηπως συμπληρωμα κρεμα,πριν κοιμηθει ας πουμε;;;

Αυτο το πραγμα που τα ταιζε λεγεται "βελονα" και ειναι τελειως ασκοπο να το παρεις!
Εκτος οτι κοστιζει κανα 30αρι ευρω θα σου ειναι και αχρηστο!
Πολυ λαθος τροπος να ταιζεις παπαγαλο για αν τον κανεις ημερο!
Το ειχα χρησιμοποιησει μια φορα σε ειδικη περιπτωση αλλα τελικα αποδειχτηκε μουφα!
Επισης..ξερεις να φτιαχνεις κρεμα;;;
Ξερεις την σωστη θερμοκρασια και πυκνοτητα της κρεμας;;;
Αφου τρωει σπορια πρεπει να την κανεις αρκετα νερουλη!
Μπορει να μην ηθελε την συριγγα για 2 λογους..ή δεν θελει αλλο κρεμα γενικοτερα ή δεν ηταν στην σωστη θερμοκρασια κι αν ειναι πολυ κρυα ή πολυ καυτη δεν την βαζουν στο στομα τους γιατι δεν το αντιλαμβανουν σαν τροφη!

Παρατηρησε το αν τρωει τα μικρα σπορακια και αν τρωει τους ηλιοσπορους!
Αν δεν τρωει ηλιοσπορους σημαινει οτι δεν μπορει να τους σπασει αρα ειναι αρκετα μικρουλι ακομα!

Να του εχεις παντα μεσα στο κλουβι τσαμπι κεχρι!
Ειναι το πιο ευκολο που ξεκινανε να τρωνε οι νεοσσοι!
Επισης βραστο αυγο και λαχανικα που ειναι μαλακα και θα τα δοκιμασει!

Εννοειται οτι δεν το ενοχλουμε συνεχεια γιατι ειναι μικρο και θελει πιο πολλες ωρες να ησυχαζει και να κοιμαται!
Κοιμαται πανω στο κλαδακι του ή στον πατο;;;;



υ.γ.:Απαραδεχτη αυτη που τα πουλαει....Να πουλαει πουλια μισοταισμενα σε αρχαριους;;;Δεν το λεω για τον Κωνσταντινο και το κοκατιλ του που ειναι λογικα μεγαλυτερο..Αλλα αν το επελεγε θα εδινε σε καποιον εναν νεοσσο;;;;
Μα δεν τα πονανε καθολου ρε γαμωτο;;;
Ολα για τα λεφτα πια;;;;
 ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Νομίζω οτι παρεξήγισες λίγο την ιδιότησα . Πρώτον με ρώτησε αν είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα τα καταφέρω 1α αρκετές φορές και απάντησα οτι ξέρω να φτιάχνω κρέμα ... μιας και έχω ξαναφτιάξει για ζεπράκια . Δεν ήθελε τελικά κρέμα επειδί ήταν στο στάδιο οπου έτροφε κεχρί και μικρούς σπόρους και είαι σίγουρος οτι η θεροκρασία της κρέμας ήταν χλιαρή και στη σοστή πυκνότιτα . Επίσεις η Φίφη δεν έβαζε τη σύριγγα καν στο στόμα της και έτσι δεν έφτεγε η θεροκρασία , Κεχρί στο κλουβί είχα απο την αρχή και απο την 1η (το απόγευα) μέρα είχε αρχήσει να τρώει τα πάντα και απο το χέρι μου . Γενικά νερό πίνει και είναι πολύ ήρεμη πλέον . Δεν έχει περίεργη συμπεριφορά , με αφοίνει να τη χαιδέψω και δεν αποφεύγει ούτε το χέρι μου μέσα ή έξω απο το κλουβί . Γενικά συνήθησε   :winky:

----------


## Φάμπιο

Συγνωμη....δεν πουλαει μισοταισμενα πουλια και κανονιζει και την τιμη αναλογως,σε καποιον που θελει;;;

Το οτι ρωταει πολλες φορες συγνωμη αλλα δεν μου λεει κατι αυτο!


Αφου λοιπον η Φιφη λες οτι ειναι μια χαρα τοτε κανενα προβλημα,ολα καλα..  :winky:

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

> Συγνωμη....δεν πουλαει μισοταισμενα πουλια και κανονιζει και την τιμη αναλογως,σε καποιον που θελει;;;


Τι εννοείς ? Πουλάει μερικά οπου τα ταΐζει και αυτή και οι γονείς με 5ο ευρώ και άλλα που τα ταΐζει μόνη της με 100 .
Προτείνει πάντα να πάρεις 1 αευγάρι με 50 το κάθε 1 αντι για 1 πουλάκι με 100 αλλά καλύτερα 1 μέχρι να συνηθήσει αρκετά και μετά το 2ο . Εγώ 2ο μπορεί να πάρω για να κρατά παρέα στη Φίφη ειδικά μετά το καλοκαίρι μιας και έχω αρκετά διαβάσματα και ίσως βαρεθεί να με περιμένει . Πάντως μου φάνεικε οτι ήταν εντάξει τα πουλιά και εκείνη τα πρόσεχε , αλλά μου φένοταν λίγο στριμογμένα μιας και είχε πολλά μικρά cockatiel και budgie .

----------


## Φάμπιο

Αααα τωρα καταλαβα βρε Κωνσταντινε μου  ::  

50 ευρω ημιαγρια και 100 τα ημερα!

Οκ καταλαβα!

Μπορεις να της παρεις αργοτερα παρεουλα δεν θα εχει προβλημα!
Προς το παρον μιας που ειναι και μωρο αστην να εχει μονο εσενα γαι να σε μαθει κιολας!
Μολις γινετε αχωριστοι ανετα παιρνεις κι αλλο  :winky:

----------


## vagelisv

γεια σας και απο μενα.

  ειμαι απο ηρακλειο κρητης και θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας σε καποια θεματα..ειδα ενος φιλου μια κοκατιλινα και επαθα πλακα την ποση αγαπη μου εδειξε και πως συμπεριφεροταν..εκει ερωτευτικα....μηπως καποιος ξερει ειδικευμενο pet shop εδω στο ηρακλειο για να παρω ενα κοκατιλ ή καποιον εκτροφεα?φυσικα καθομαι και διαβαζω γι'αυτα πολυ καιρο τωρα για να μαθω τις συνηθειες τους διατροφες κ.λ.π.εχω δει απο καταστηματα καποια αλλα δεν γνωριζω πως να καταλαβω ηλικια φυλο και για την υγεια τους.( θυληκο λεω να υοθετησω ) παρολο που διαβασα πως μπορει καποιος να τα διακρινει αυτα.δεν πιστευω οτι εχω εμπειρο ματι για να καταλαβω.
 ακομα δεν γνωριζω αν πρεπει να παρω ενα ή δυο μην νιωθει μοναξια χωρις ταιρι.εχω και αλλες αποριες και θα προσπαθησω να τις λυσω διαβαζοντας ολο το forum αλλα πρωτα πρεπει να το αποκτησω και μετα να αρχισω να σας ρωταω.
  συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα με το βομβαρδισμο ερωτησεων μου.απλα θελω να μαθω αρκετα γι'αυτα τα μικρουλια.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Καλύτερα να ανοίξεις 1 νέο θέμα ωστε να μπορέσουν τα μέλη να σε βοηθήσουν απο εκεί και να μην ανοίγουμε 2α θέματα .
Είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα σου λυθούν όλες οι απορίες   ::  .

----------


## Antigoni87

Κωνσταντίνε το ποστ γράφτηκε πριν από ένα μήνα και πρέπει να είχαμε ειδοποιήσει με πμ το μέλος! Να κοιτάμε την ημερομηνία του τελευταίου ποστ, σε περίπτωση που δεν το πρόσεξες  ::

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Απλά είχα να μπώ καιρό (μου έδειξε και το topic στις νέες δημοσιεύσεις)και ξέχασα να κοιτάξω την ημερομηνία  ::  .

----------

